

Microsoft makes pen*s joke at Azure party... - ubi
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUMjxnKzUlQ

======
danryan
Shortcut to relevant lyrics:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUMjxnKzUlQ#t=1m30s>

------
whalesalad
Hah that's actually kinda funny. I was horrified when hearing this but after
watching the video it's not so bad.

------
macros
Seriously? How in the hell would anyone ever think that was appropriate?

------
CurtHagenlocher
This video would be thoroughly embarrassing even without the penis reference.

I can't tell what the relationship is between NDC and Microsoft Norway, but I
imagine there will be apologies.

------
thiagodotfm
LOL

